# Air rifle in Houston city limits?



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Is it legal to discharge an air rifle in Houston city limits -- say in your backyard? I have looked over the municipal code but can't find anything prohibiting it -- but I don't want to assume my search was exhaustive. Please weigh in, especially with any documented facts/references.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Call your local police department and ask.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

*Sec. 229.002. REGULATION OF DISCHARGE OF WEAPON.* A municipality may not apply a regulation relating to the discharge of firearms or other weapons in the extraterritorial jurisdiction of the municipality or in an area annexed by the municipality after September 1, 1981, if the firearm or other weapon is: 
*(1) a shotgun, air rifle or pistol, BB gun, or bow and arrow discharged: 
(A) on a tract of land of 10 acres or more and more than 150 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and 
(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract; or *
(2) a center fire or rim fire rifle or pistol of any caliber discharged: 
(A) on a tract of land of 50 acres or more and more than 300 feet from a residence or occupied building located on another property; and 
(B) in a manner not reasonably expected to cause a projectile to cross the boundary of the tract.

That's what i've come up with.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

from Google 

Code 1968, § 6-20; Ord. No. 69-985, § 1, 7-2-69) 

Sec. 6-16. Shooting or catching wild birds. 
It shall be unlawful for any person to shoot or attempt to shoot or kill with any air rifle, bow and arrow, slingshot or firearm or other means, or to ensnare or catch by any means whatsoever any wild birds, old or young, within the limits of the city


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I know what the codes say,, but what are your neighbors like? I use to let my son shoot out back(at cans etc off the ground,,, no squirrels or dove were harmed in this target practice) because I had very cool neighbors and my son never shot their windows out. LOL it has a lot to do with it... If not cool,, do not attempt it. A blowgun is illegal if someone around you get stuck with it....


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> from Google
> 
> Code 1968, § 6-20; Ord. No. 69-985, § 1, 7-2-69)
> 
> ...


I found this and understand that I can't shoot birds. I see Troutman's find and understand that the city can't pass a law given those constraints but I am inside of those restrictions -- typical city lot and close to other houses, so theorectically, the city could pass an ordinance outlawing discharge of a air rifle. I just don't know if they have.

I would call the police department but find that sometimes they just answer with the "best practice" rather than the law.

Incidently, the reason for this question is that I want to teach my youngster to shoot targets with a BB gun (probably 300 fps) without driving out to the country. I have 8 and 10 ft wood fence all around the backyard but I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Its getting too close to Christmas not to say it so here it gos. "You'll shoot your eye out, you'll shoot your eye out"


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

red rider or a pump? how loud.. and are your neighbors cool or not? if not and your in a spat,, don't do it they will claim your shooting them,, other wise read my other post again.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Accu Air Metal Pellet Trap 







 Accu Air Airgun Auto Target *List Price: *$24.99 
*Our Price: **$18.00 *
_*You Save $6.99!*_   *Our Price: **$15.60 *   
indoor target or a back up for out side... just saying!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i guess i am *realy in violation then* as my front yard has become the local spot for cats and dogs to do there business .

so i am popin em , well at em i dont want to injure any but boy am i getting tired of it.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Nice website*

Cool website. Thanks.



waterspout said:


> Accu Air Metal Pellet Trap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Terry G. said:


> i guess i am *realy in violation then* as my front yard has become the local spot for cats and dogs to do there business .
> 
> so i am popin em , well at em i dont want to injure any but boy am i getting tired of it.


Terry go get a airsoft rifle,, some of them shoot harder than 80% of BB guns... and you will not get a ticket/or misdemeanor for shooting a domestic pet with it... them SOB's hurt though I promise you.. some of them shoot upwards of 800fps.

Saltrwater Soul,, that was just a quick find for the indoor target.. BP has the as does many places.. search Indoor BB gun target.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

just have Jonny quest come sit on ur porch...


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

I got an electric"battery powered" airsoft pistol. Very good and would put a sting on any animal, but not kill. Fun target practice shooting at a target box to capture the ammo. Do not want to be buying a lot of plastic pellets. Can shoot indoors without much worry.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

silver reflections said:


> I got an electric"battery powered" airsoft pistol. Very good and would put a sting on any animal, but not kill. Fun target practice shooting at a target box to capture the ammo. Do not want to be buying a lot of plastic pellets. Can shoot indoors without much worry.


the Boys and myself pull them out for the ol fashion BB gun wars.. them SOB's hurt,,, BUT,, not as bad as a paintball gun at point blank.. good lord those hurt!
those fully auto airsoft rock too!

PS: don't shoot your eye out! :spineyes:


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

We have airsoft wars once in a while in the front yard, street, and the yards touching ours. Police came by once but did not give us any problems. Everyone wears full head gear with visors. Stings but fun. 

We also sit in the backyard and shoot targets with pump pellet/bb guns.
I put up a piece of plywood and put targets on it. 
Main thing. Don't shoot through the fence or shoot out any windows and you will probaly be fine.

I have been know to take out a nuisance possum here and there.

Not comment on squrriels. Even though we have 1000's of them around here with no predators to keep them under control.

But I do like squrriels fried and in dumplings. Yum. Guess I need to bring some home the next time I go to the ranch.


----------

